# Kiss The Sky



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Cool


I want that in my bedroom!


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

That is cool.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm gonna do this when my boy's at preschool and then blow his mind when it's bedtime.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm gonna do this when my boy's at preschool and then blow his mind when it's bedtime.


It would probably make me crap my pajamas.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> It would probably make me crap my pajamas.


Depends. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

*L*ight *S*ynergy *D*esign


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This is kind of how my room looked when I was around fifteen. I believe i even had the same panther poster.


----------

